# lenoiva multimedia remote HOW to ?

## gentoo_newguy

Hi guys problems all day installing gentoo over wifi got that sorted. 

Next problem I have got myself one of these pcs 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lenovo-IdeaCentre-Desktop-Wireless-Keyboard/dp/tech-data/B007175KRI/ref=de_a_smtd

i

It comes with a loverly multimedia remote. 

I have no idea how to get this functioning is anyone able to help ? 

Im not even sure how this even connects to the machine if its inferred or wireless 

There was some weird usb connector in the back of the machine which plugs into the back of blue ray drive and then plugs into a usb port right next to it. 

There is also some wierd mini usb plug thing in the back of the multimedia controller. 

SO confused. 

Here is also some pics of the machine but this is not mine. 

Good close up on the back of the remote . 

http://www.karlahlers.com/lenovo-ideacentre-q180-with-xbmc/[/code]

Help Gentoo  :Smile: )))

----------

## ultraslinky

Well the back of the remote doesn't really say much, probably it's a Bluetooth HID device, if you say the dongle is in the back of the device then definitely since infrared wouldn't reach there. You need to enable the Bluetooth stack and HID support in the kernel, which you'll find under the "Networking Support" section. Then you need to follow the instructions on the Gentoo wiki for configuring with Bluez, maybe you can use some GUI like BlueMan for the pairing. I've never configured any wireless HID devices myself though  :Smile: 

----------

## gentoo_newguy

I need to figure out more i have found this page i dont think its Bluetooth. 

http://www.everythingusb.com/lenovo-enhanced-backlit-remote-keyboard-21358.html

If you scroll down the page u can see the little blue usb thing im on about in the back of the controller. 

The computer also had another one of these but it was double ended usb which goes from the blue ray drive into a standard usb slot. Really confusing i dont even no what it does.

----------

## ultraslinky

Yeah, seems like it's some proprietary wireless solution but still running at 2.4 Ghz. 

On the Lenovo website, they say this: 

"An upgrade to the popular Lenovo Multimedia Remote with Keyboard N5901, this enhanced version gives you more function and fun. Now you can control your PC with a palm-sized wireless and backlit keyboard! There are no drivers to install. Simply plug in the USB nano dongle and you are ready to go. With the 2.4GHz radio frequency, you can control your PC as far as 30 feet away."

I think that suggests that the dongle would act as a standard USB HID device. Do you have those options enabled in the kernel? They're the same ones to make USB mice work.

Oh and the output of "lsusb" would be useful  :Smile: 

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Hey man thanks a bunch. 

On the back of the controller there is what looks like to be and off switch something that looks like a wifi symbol in the middle and a on switch. 

Here is a copy of lsusb 

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 152d:2339 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp.

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0139 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0603:00f2 Novatek Microelectronics Corp.
```

Not sure if i i have the correct things ocmpiled into the kernel yet as i cant even get X working so im planning to get that working first.

----------

## ultraslinky

Well I'm pretty sure that if it is advertising working "driver free" then it will be an HID USB device. There's a whole section for those in the kernel in the Device Drivers section, make sure they're enabled!

----------

